# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Super Dalmatian Crested Gecko

## Styx

Were thinking male, but I'm new at this.  Hes my sisters.  Hes really sweet and jumps way far so you have to be careful.  Hes too cute though, VERY photogenic.  You put your finger under his chin and tip his head up he keeps it up, which is the reason for many fo the cute head up photos.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Hey love your dalmation.  I have one also that is only almost 4 mths old not sure what sex!  What is the difference in dalmation and super dalmation?

----------


## Sinsation

Awww so cute!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Slithers

sweet lookin crestie!

----------


## Rhapsody

> Hey love your dalmation. I have one also that is only almost 4 mths old not sure what sex! What is the difference in dalmation and super dalmation?


His looks like a regular dalmation (still very cute and great pics!)

Here's an example of a super dalmation:

http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos/Cre...ne05/Chips.jpg

The spots are usually MUCH bigger and all over the body. That is the famous Chips from ACReptiles (I love him lol)

----------


## Styx

ZEKESMOM, Rhapsody said it all.  ^^

Rhapsody, he was sold to us as a super dali.  I've never been interested in dalis myself so I don't know much about the pattern.  I was told his spots would get bigger and develope with age (like a real dalmations do).  But he's cute no matter what.  :3

----------


## Jeanne

> ZEKESMOM, Rhapsody said it all.  ^^
> 
> Rhapsody, he was sold to us as a super dali.  I've never been interested in dalis myself so I don't know much about the pattern.  I was told his spots would get bigger and develope with age (like a real dalmations do).  But he's cute no matter what.  :3



He is just adorable! He looks easy to handle too!

He is a dalmation, although, dont know that I would call him a super dalmation... with age he could very well end up a super, but it is one of those wait and see things.

Who is the breeder, I would love to see what else he/she has? I would like to find another with dal spots for my collection, currently, I have 3 with dal spots, just no definate female at this time for either one of the two known males.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

> His looks like a regular dalmation (still very cute and great pics!)
> 
> Here's an example of a super dalmation:
> 
> http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos/Cre...ne05/Chips.jpg
> 
> The spots are usually MUCH bigger and all over the body. That is the famous Chips from ACReptiles (I love him lol)


WOA....That is one amazing looking crestie:eek: I need me one of those :Very Happy:

----------


## Rhapsody

> ZEKESMOM, Rhapsody said it all. ^^
> 
> Rhapsody, he was sold to us as a super dali. I've never been interested in dalis myself so I don't know much about the pattern. I was told his spots would get bigger and develope with age (like a real dalmations do). But he's cute no matter what. :3


it's true that the spots on some dalmations get bigger and more of them come with time, so he could end up to be a super after all  :Very Happy:   I'm crossing my fingers on a gecko I got from petco. He looks like he has more spots then when i first got him  :Razz:  





> He is just adorable! He looks easy to handle too!
> 
> He is a dalmation, although, dont know that I would call him a super dalmation... with age he could very well end up a super, but it is one of those wait and see things.
> 
> Who is the breeder, I would love to see what else he/she has? I would like to find another with dal spots for my collection, currently, I have 3 with dal spots, just no definate female at this time for either one of the two known males.


Here is an older pic of my super dot:



I got her from katiescresteds.com  I bought her a couple months ago and Katie had four or five super females to choose from  :Smile:   She was great to buy from too.

----------


## Styx

Ahhh.  Well, I don't care if he has no spots.  ^^  He's cute as he is.  But I'll keep you updated with the spot progress.

----------


## Rhapsody

> Ahhh. Well, I don't care if he has no spots. ^^ He's cute as he is. But I'll keep you updated with the spot progress.


yours does have spots, they're just small right now cause he's a lil baby  :Razz:   i call them "peppered dalmations" cause it looks like they're covered in pepper  :Very Happy:  

i love it's red coloring though. if it's spots do get bigger he'll be a great red dalmation (chips is a red super  :Smile:  )

----------


## Rhapsody

Here's another super (it might be chips again but i dunno lol)

http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos/Cre...ps_1-25-05.jpg

----------


## Schlyne

> Here's another super (it might be chips again but i dunno lol)
> 
> http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos/Cre...ps_1-25-05.jpg


Yeah, that's Chips again  :Razz:

----------


## ZEKESMOM

They are amazing looking animals :Very Happy:  Mine will be 4 mths old in 5 days and I am still not sure what sex it is!  Does anyone know when I should be able to tell the sex?

----------


## Rhapsody

> They are amazing looking animals Mine will be 4 mths old in 5 days and I am still not sure what sex it is! Does anyone know when I should be able to tell the sex?


 
oh geez....ummmm  :Razz:  i have a bunch of babies right now, and i'm not even sure how old they are. i know the sex of my adults and they're all around one year or so. I have a sub adult thats maybe 8 months? I'd guess around that time you should be able to see a buldge or not.

There's also something called looping where you take a magnifier and check for pores...I dont know much about it at all so hopefully someone else can elaborate on that one  :Very Happy:

----------


## Styx

That's exactly what it is.  The breeder of my gargoyle sexed him that way earlier, but I have no idea what to look for.  O_o

What do your babies look like right now?!

----------


## Rhapsody

> That's exactly what it is. The breeder of my gargoyle sexed him that way earlier, but I have no idea what to look for. O_o
> 
> What do your babies look like right now?!


my babies?

here's a collage if you were asking about mine  :Razz:  



dot, ace, and secret agent man, are my three adults. hot pocket is a sub adult male, and the rest are my babies  :Smile:

----------


## Styx

Awwww, they're all so cute.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Hmm....is there anyone in Tucson that could come and tell me what sex my baby crestie is...I hate that it does not have a name yet  :Sad:

----------


## Styx

I know what you mean completely.  Maybe you can google a breeder in the area?

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Good idea! Thanks

----------


## Rhapsody

> Good idea! Thanks


 
good luck finding one  :Smile:   maybe you could even take him to a local exotic vet and ask them? i dont think it'd cost anything to just have them take a look

and you could always name it and change it later  :Razz:   i named all my babies and i have no clue what sex they are!!  :Very Happy:   when i first got crested geckos i didnt even know how to tell the difference in adults and i named an adult female secret agent man  :Embarassed:   i call her sam for short  :Cool:

----------


## Styx

Uhg.  Vets around here cost money just to breathe the same air as the vet.  >_>

----------


## Rhapsody

> Uhg. Vets around here cost money just to breathe the same air as the vet. >_>


 
LOL

----------


## ZEKESMOM

ok back to sexing geckos :Razz: I am in the middle of moving...just got back from the new house. I am not sure about giving it a girl or boy name. Let me tell you a little story about this one and maybe you guys can give me some suggestions for a name.
This past Saturday I put some 2 week old crickets in with it...it was the second time that I have given it crickets. The first time  it ate a few and I finally got the last few out and gave them to our tarantula. Well, this time I put them in and he immediately starts "hunting" and eating...so I leave the room.  I go back in about an hour later and look in the tank and their are body parts everywhere!  LOL The little one went on a murder spree :Very Happy:  So can  you think of any quirky names?????

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Hmmm. no suggestions yet :Confused:

----------


## Rhapsody

Killer?  :Razz:   Hunter, Massacre, Chomper....cant think of anything else  :Very Happy:

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Thanks!  I have a chihuahua in the family named killer so I have decided to go with Chomper!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Rhapsody

> Thanks! I have a chihuahua in the family named killer so I have decided to go with Chomper!!!!!


woohoo! :Very Happy:

----------

